# Культурный раздел > Графика >  Фоны

## Asteriks

_Фоны - маленькие картинки, которые необходимы при оформлении всякого рода сайтов или блогов. Их ещё называют паттернами (от англ. pattern - узор, образец). Фоны бывают цельные и бесшовные. Бесшовные фоны при установке картинки создают один сплошной рисунок. Фоны - это то, что я, увидев, всегда тащу себе на комп, вдруг пригодится, или то, что ищу и чего очень долго не нахожу
Делимся фонами в этой теме. Желательно бесшовными.:ad:_

----------


## Asteriks

Никто фонами не делится... Придётся мне накидать чего-нибудь сюда. Может, новоиспечённым блогерам пригодятся.



О как, по размеру даже))

----------


## Sanych

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

Отлично, Саныч!  Твои фоны со швами, мои бесшовные. Помчались дальше.

----------


## Sanych

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

